# Purchasing first pistol P226 wanting to check logic of my decision



## maxsar (Mar 23, 2013)

A little over a month ago I had a personal reason, relating to the safety of my wife and daughter, that lead me to explore the idea of purchasing a firearm for personal defense. After a couple visits to a local indoor shooting range in Blue Ash, a suburb of Cincinnati, I found that I really enjoyed shooting and learning about hanguns. In the last month I have shot as many different brands of pistols in 9mm, .40 and 45acp as I could. I am lucky enough to be in a position where the cost of the pistol is not a significant factor. I have shot H&K, Glock, Springfield, FNH, S&W, and Kahr pistols. I have not shot a Sig because they don't have any to rent. I didn't fire a Beretta after reading about how large the grips are. I have a medium sized hand with skinny little fingers. After firing as many rounds as I have been able fit in my schedule, probably around 600-800 at this point, I have been able to gain some understanding of what I like and don't like. I took a CCW course and have also sought instruction from a terrific career soldier, who has some special ops training, and who is an enthusiastic gun owner.

I am now ready to move forward. There is a 226 Elite Dark .40 for sale that seems to be calling my name. I like the way it fits in my hand, and I prefer its weight to some of the polymer guns I have shot. I did not dry fire it, but I would plan to before making my final decision. Originally I found the .40 recoil to be the most unpleasant of the three calibers I fired, but that doesn't seem to be a big issue anymore.

I would use it more for recreational shooting than anything, but also want it for self defense. I figure it is a great pistol to work with as I attempt and master my meager skills. I want my first pistol to be full sized. I also like the fact that I would be able to change the caliber to a 357 or 9mm. If I go forward and decide to every get a CCW pistol, I would want to get a Sig with the same functionality of the 226. The idea would be to minimize the variables that I need to deal with if I am ever in a tight situation. I like the fact that they have a lot of models that operate the same way with the same basic functions.

I am drawn to the Sig Brand based on their reputation for quality, the fact that they manufacture pistols in Exeter NH, and more important based on all the recommendations both for their firearms and for their customer service. I liked the H&K too, but didn't particularly care for the way the trigger worked and really don't like the magazine release. I was able to adapt to both, but decided to go with something that is more comfortable.

I am questioning whether am I nuts purchasing such an expensive pistol right off the bat? I don't particularly care if I look like a fool, but I don't want to be like the guy who tries to ski down a double black slope without any idea about what he is doing. That guy is not only a danger to himself, but he is also a danger to the other people around him. I would appreciate any feedback you can give me.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

226 is a great gun, go buy it.. the extra money you'll pay is worth the quality firearm you will be getting when it comes to the 226.. you will never notice the money after some time has passed,, but will always have the gun


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree... great gun that will give you many, many years of service. P226 is a legendary firearm that has stood the test of time.

Your gonna love the SRT trigger on it, I have it on my P226 Tac Ops and can honestly say it's the best out of the box trigger I've ever felt.


----------



## maxsar (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for your confirmation. I am looking forward to getting it, and learning how to both shoot it and take care of it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> Agree... great gun that will give you many, many years of service. P226 is a legendary firearm that has stood the test of time.
> 
> Your gonna love the SRT trigger on it, I have it on my P226 Tac Ops and can honestly say it's the best out of the box trigger I've ever felt.


do all the 226 have the short reset triggers (srt) or just certain model 226's


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Not all P226s come with the SRT. It is an option and can be added to the 226 and other Sigs.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

^ Correct... although the SRT trigger is standard on the Dark Elite/Platinum Elite, Scorpion & Tac Ops series. 

Can be added to any P226 DA/SA models.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

"I am questioning whether am I nuts purchasing such an expensive pistol right off the bat?"

On the contrary, you are making the logical and proper decision...if this firearm is at all intended for SD, then you _need_ to spend the money to have the right level of quality. Nothing is more illogical to me than the dodos who come on these forums and ask what the best SD handgun is for less than $300. Really? Is that all your life or those of your loved ones are worth?


----------



## maxsar (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks well put.


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

2nd on that. It will be one of the finest weapons for the money you will buy. Don't skimp.


----------



## maxsar (Mar 23, 2013)

Plan on purchasing tomorrow. I will upgrade my membership and try to post some pictures.

Thanks for everyone's input. I couldn't agree more with the consensus that there are times when it is smart to pay for quality. I expect I will get a lot of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Good luck...

Like my late mother always told me "You never regret buying quality".

I've yet proved her wrong.


----------



## RustyNut (Apr 10, 2011)

TAPnRACK said:


> Good luck...
> 
> Like my late mother always told me "You never regret buying quality".
> 
> I've yet proved her wrong.


TAPnRACK, she was a wise woman.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

Sig tends to make great guns I love the 226 great guns. Some people tend to find the 226 a little big for cc but if you dress for it and a good holster and belt it can work. That said I don't own one any more (gifted to a friend), for a nightstand gun and range gun its perfect. 40 tends to be more expensive to shoot and if your wife plans on learning it can be a little snappy but the pistol weight is a good balance for the round. I believe you can get a 22lr kit for this pistol then the fun really begins.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As others have said, buy the Sig. You won't regret it.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

As a P226 owner, I heartily recommend them, but with a caveat. As cool as the snazzier models are(Equinox, Elite, etc), I would recommend a basic P226. They are just as accurate and reliable as the snazzy models, but the $$$$ you will save should allow you to purchase some ammo and range time, which is far more important then expensive extras. BTW, the only thing I like more than the P226, is the P220. If you are considering a .45 acp, they are the finest out of the box combat pistol ever made. I am slightly partial to Sigs, if you didn't notice!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a Sig P226 Enhanced Elite - a great pistol.


----------



## all357mag (May 20, 2013)

GO WITH IT! I miss my P226! 40 cal is better than 9mm.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I hope you went for it!
Also look at getting a .22LR slide and barrel... :mrgreen:
Great for practice and plinking.

Lateck,


----------



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]

I would also suggest the basic P226. If you find the SRT is something you want and feel comfortable with you can always have it added by Sig. That way you would not lose your Warranty. I sent mine back and had night sights, thinner trigger, and barrel crown after a few trips to the range. I would add to what has already been said, the 226 is on heck of a gun.
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*I have two sigs, an older P229 in 40 S&W and the conversion barrel for 357 Sig, and I also have a P6 older imported German police pistol. They are both great pistols never had a problem with either one. I also own FNP 40 and an HK P30 and a couple of Berettas,. If you stay with a quality pistol you will not regret it the cost will pay foritself in the long run. you will not be disappointed with the 226.*


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

hud35500 said:


> As a P226 owner, I heartily recommend them, but with a caveat. As cool as the snazzier models are(Equinox, Elite, etc), I would recommend a basic P226. They are just as accurate and reliable as the snazzy models, but the $$$$ you will save should allow you to purchase some ammo and range time, which is far more important then expensive extras. BTW, the only thing I like more than the P226, is the P220. If you are considering a .45 acp, they are the finest out of the box combat pistol ever made. I am slightly partial to Sigs, if you didn't notice!


Buy once and buy right. With the P226 you will never look back, and beable to sleep better at night.:mrgreen:


----------



## BatterUp23 (Jul 17, 2013)

The P226 is 1 of my collection pieces, GREAT pistol & agree with U about the versatility in changing calibers ( BUT some other manufacturers ALSO offer that ) but go with UR gut & it will ALWAYS B a good decision .


----------

